# SICK P'S???????



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

I have 11 red belly p's about 1" some a little bigger in a 125gal i feed them bloodworms and krill.
the ph is at 6.5 . they have been kinda just sitting at the bottom some times a little sideways for the last 2days i have only had them for about 1 month maybe one and a half they have been just fine up in till a few days ago aside from the bite marks on ther fins. i have no ida what could be the problem other then a plant i put in there about a week ago or the live pinky mouse i put in there but took out minits later cuz they didint seem intristed. any one have any ideas??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOu Ps are too small to even take down a mouse. Krill and bloodworms are good source, but still too huge for your Ps to completely finish, which in tun leaves rotting or unfinished foods that sink down to the bottom of your tank and mess up your water perimeters and raise ammonia levels. That brings me to ask whats your ammonia/nitrate/nitrite level. How long has your tank been active and if not that long, how long have you cycled it. Your PH is too acidic.. try raising it by adding crushed corrals in your filter media. And one more thing.. hows your filteration system? How many GHP are you turning over..

All these questions are a factor which can be the reason why your Ps are like this.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

they take down 2" feeder's just fine and any left overs i take out few minits later. i have a aquaclear 300 for a filter and have had the tank up for about 6-7 weeks i dont know what the ammonim/nitrat levels are at the moment.







what shuld the PH be at?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Perfect PH should be 7.0.. Nitrate/ammonia all at 0

Also how long has the tank been used???


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i got the tank from a frend about 2months ago and i have no ida what was in it befor. the guy i got the p's from pedro he sells on this site sed they like ph at 6.0 and i went to lfs to get the ph 6.0 stuff and all they had was 6.5 so i figurd it would be fine they have been fine up in till a few days ago so i dont know they looking kinda pale i have a few pic's at www.bestpriced2.com/fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Perfect PH should be 7.0.. Nitrate/ammonia all at 0
> 
> Also how long has the tank been used???


 Ps like slightly acid water - Ph 6.8 is better than 7.0

as for them sitting still - you do know that RBPs do that most of their lives?

can you take a pic?


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

My tanks ph has been at 8 or a little above the whole time its been up and runnng, 6 months, and my rbp like it just fine. Its because of the well water used for water changes and stuff. I would just relax and let nature take care of itself. Also did you say you are running an aquaclear 300 on a 125g? Seems a little small to me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the thing about pH is that the worst thing is dramatic changes, but other than that piranhas do quite well in a wide range of pH.

they do prefer about 6.8 though


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> 125gal aquaclear 300


That is definately not enough filtration for that size of tank. Also P's often swim a little sideways, If I were u I'd get some more filtration.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

whats a good filtration system for a 125gal?


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

get an ac500 or get an emperor 400 you definetely need more filtration


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> get an ac500 or get an emperor 400 you definetely need more filtration


 or maybe both


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

AC 500 and 802 powerhead or canister.. You can never have enough filteration


----------

